# Autism Website



## isis11571 (Sep 7, 2004)

wonderful Empress,I'll check it out


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks, Isis!


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey Empress-Checked it out. looks Great!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

And thank you to you, too Black Dawn!!


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Looks awesome, my son was born 4 years ago, as I've mentioned on another thread, premature and he has cerebral palsy. Doesn't matter to this family, we absolutely do not know what we did before we had him!


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

peeweepinson, I didn't know that about your son. I am so much in agreement with ya! I don't know what I would have done without my little guy. Well, that's not exactly true. I'm sure my life would have been a lot easier. But, my character and who I am wouldn't be the depth that it is. My life wouldn't be so filled with love. And I wouldnt' be giving this haunt to charity and those who so much need our help. YES, I'm quite blessed!


----------

